
CYNK Trader Says Short Squeeze Cost Job After SEC Lethargy - wfjackson
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-07-15/cynk-short-squeeze-blamed-by-trader-for-costing-him-job.html
======
wfjackson
Discussion about the run up.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8015713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8015713)

